# Help understanding RNR WW1 record for Charles Fox



## ire79uk (Aug 16, 2006)

Hello, I am research Captain Charles Fox, CBE (Lloyds Medal). I have a good amount of information about his career and the event during WW2 that he received the CBE and Lloyds medal for, but am having trouble understanding g his WW1 service in the RNR. I recently downloaded the ADM 340/51/40 service record though I am not sure what to make of it. Hoping someone can assist me.

For instance. On the first page, under 'Employment' there is a note in red "not "C" or "W"" and then shows a record of his last voyage prior to the RNR.

Then on page 2 under 'Course of Voluntary Training...', it says under ship what looks like "Thalia to Vivid 26/5/16", then "Thalia from Vivid 28/7/16". 

Followed by a note "5/5/19 Demobilized 12/5/19" which is crossed out with a subsequent note "see (a) card".


Finally, under 'Miscellaneous' are some notes - 

"14544 - 11/4/16 GR[??], Roo2, Roo53 [?] orders"
6/4/16 States has been given commsn? as suble (ty) yacht patrol + ordered to get to port, on 8/416 to ack 4/4/16" (hard to make out the letters).

"605435 - 8/4/16 Commsm for general service will be cancelled"

"14/4/16 minute to Chatham"

Does this make any sense to anyone, seems very incomplete, I see he has another record under ADM 240/44/599 which I plan on downloading later today.

Thank you in advance, any help, pointers, advice, will be very much appreciated. 

Thank you
David


----------



## wightspirit (Feb 15, 2008)

Excellent as this site is, your enquiry would be better directed here: 

http://1914-1918.invisionzone.com/forums/index.php?/forum/24-ships-and-navies/ 

You will find a site specialising in WW1 ships, navies (including merchant navies) and people who served. Your questions are sure to be answered and explained.

Dave W


----------



## Aberdonian (Apr 7, 2011)

ire79uk said:


> Hello, I am research Captain Charles Fox, CBE (Lloyds Medal).
> Then on page 2 under 'Course of Voluntary Training...', it says under ship what looks like "Thalia to Vivid 26/5/16", then "Thalia from Vivid 28/7/16". David


Hi David,

A little information which may be of use:

According to Wiki:
_HMS Cuckoo _was an Ant-class iron screw gunboat launched in 1873.
She became a base ship in 1912 and was renamed _HMS Vivid_.
She was renamed _HMS Vivid (Old)_ in 1920.

Taken from online:
Yacht _Thalia (ex Protector)_ 185 tons, built 1904.
_Thalia_ was an Auxiliary Patrol parent ship based at the Cromarty Firth commissioned 9/3/16 & paid off 31/5/19.

Keith


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

If you wish to post a copy we can take a look and see everything in context.
Some of the things you mention are RNR do***entation. You mention 11/4/16 GR[??], Roo2, Roo53 [?] orders". This will be forms GR186 or GR185, RV2, RV53.

HMS VIVID in this context was the naval barracks in Devonport now HMS DRAKE. 

Regards
Hugh


----------



## Aberdonian (Apr 7, 2011)

Didn't see you coming, Hugh, otherwise I would have left the field!

Keith


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

You are always welcome on RNR threads given your family background, Keith 

Regards
Hugh


----------



## ire79uk (Aug 16, 2006)

Thank you for the replies. As requested here are some images of the record. Thank you also for the reference to another valuable forum.

David


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

Hello David,

RNR records are quite difficult to read and interpret - the copies you attached are not very clear but it looks like he served in DEN OF GLAMIS in 1913.



> 6/4/16 States has been given commsn? as suble (ty) yacht patrol + ordered to get to port, on 8/416 to ack 4/4/16" (hard to make out the letters).


6/4/16 Status has been given commision as sub [lieutenant] [temporary] yacht patrol ordered to go to 1st port on 8/4/16 to ack[nowledge] 7/4/16.

The Yacht patrol was later named the Auxiliary Patrol.

Regards
Hugh


----------



## Aberdonian (Apr 7, 2011)

Hi Hugh,

I have just enhanced those 3 do***ents to make them slightly more readable.

Keith


----------



## ire79uk (Aug 16, 2006)

Thank you all for your help.


----------

